# Goat Milk For Acid Reflux?



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

I had an older gentleman I know looking for Goat milk because it helps him with acid reflux. He says when he can get it he does. He says raw milk better for this than pasteurized.

Anybody heard of this?


----------



## Girlishcharm2004 (5 mo ago)

Yes. Access to raw milk is exactly why I got my own goats. 

Switching to raw milk over pasteurized also cleared up my family's congestion, my child's bedwetting, and my severe joint pain. 

Pasteurized milk is garbage.


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Girlishcharm2004 said:


> Yes. Access to raw milk is exactly why I got my own goats.
> 
> Switching to raw milk over pasteurized also cleared up my family's congestion, my child's bedwetting, and my severe joint pain.
> 
> Pasteurized milk is garbage.


Well I am not sure for the need to pasteurize if your goats have hay as their principal feedstock.

The more grain you give them as some data suggest allows the bad microcrobes to set up shop in goat, cow etc. One of the reasons for using grains in the lsast century was because refrigeration was not readily available. The migration from the farm to urban areas meant cows and such had to live on less land and to increase their energy they had to be fed grain instead of grass. This changed the pH of their stomachs and ban microbes got into the milk chain.

Pasteurization was not junk at that time. Tuberculosis was a big problem then and dairy animals were a vector for it. However, through much of the world dairy animals are no longer a significant cause, bad microbes can still be a problem.

But bad microbes can be reduced significantly by grass feeding to get your dairy animals gut back to normal. Also some of the other pasteurization techniques can greatly enhance to overall performance of your dairy products.

BTW, my wife stopped buying cream and has RAW GOAT Milk in her coffee and such without a drop of fear (or illness)! We do pasteurize for everything we sell to comply with the law, and for our grandchildren (but they love the goat milk one is lactose intolerant).


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda-Noms (9 mo ago)

Fresh, raw goat milk is what my dad's doctor prescribed, when he was struggling with bleeding stomach ulcers, too. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Nommie Bringeruvda-Noms said:


> Fresh, raw goat milk is what my dad's doctor prescribed, when he was struggling with bleeding stomach ulcers, too. Worked like a charm.


Not that I doubt the effectiveness, but could it be related to heavy cream content of goat milk and not some other therapeutic aspect?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda-Noms (9 mo ago)

Katrina Anon said:


> Not that I doubt the effectiveness, but could it be related to heavy cream content of goat milk and not some other therapeutic aspect?


I believe it's about goat milk being more digestible than cow milk The proteins, fats, bacteria, and enzymes are all very different, from their bovine counterparts. Cows milk is notoriously not tolerate, by many, and many of those folks firm very successfully and happily, to goat milk, shock is what the vast majority of the world's population drinks.


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Nommie Bringeruvda-Noms said:


> I believe it's about goat milk being more digestible than cow milk The proteins, fats, bacteria, and enzymes are all very different, from their bovine counterparts. Cows milk is notoriously not tolerate, by many, and many of those folks firm very successfully and happily, to goat milk, shock is what the vast majority of the world's population drinks.


Well I agree with much of this and some test data agrees with your assessment. I also think we are in the right place and time for goats. Mostly we have to get past the bad connotations of the word "goat" in America.

Besides the dairy aspect, goats for meat needs exploration. Most people do not realize that goats and deer are similar meat creatures. Goats have the advantage of being table ready much faster than beef. Also their smaller size means fresher and easier to make a goat ready for the freezer in shorter time.

Maybe what is needed is a cute name for goats much like Portobello is for the Crimea mushroom.


----------

